# We Decided On The 28krs Kargoroo!



## laurie0099 (Aug 26, 2007)

After much discussion about our TV we still decided to go with the 28KRS and we LOVE IT! We took our first trip a couple weekends ago and most of our friends were very jealous after taking the tour. I can't believe how much storage I have compared to our old toy hauler!

My DH will be using it for hunting next week so it will be fully loaded with our ATV so we'll see how the F-150 tows it. If it ends up being a huge problem we will probably end up with a bigger TV in the Spring. My DH was freaking about the cargo door not locking too so he says get on that website and find out what other people did. So I showed him the holes that are already there before he decided to drill his own.









I'm kinda sad that our camping season is probably over and I only got to use it once. Oh well, I guess I'll just have to start planning that trip to Maui in March!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Another Roo! 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

We love our Roo 2!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

laurie0099 said:


> I'm kinda sad that our camping season is probably over and I only got to use it once. Oh well, I guess I'll just have to start planning that trip to Maui in March!


Why wait until March? GO NOW!!


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome To Outbackers
















We have a 28KRS also and we love it. No problem towing it with our f-150, it does have to work when we have an atv in the truck and trailer both, water, stuff, etc. Other than that, not a flaw!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WOO HOO. A new Roo. We have one too!!! *

I agree! There is soooo much storage, I still have empty drawers and cabinets ( but that's _definately _a mod *I *can take of!)

Speaking of mods....you've figured out how to take the Roo to Maui? Could you please post photos?....need to get ours to Africa


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

on your new ROO!

The only thing I can say about the F150 pulling the Roo is the tongue weight... it gets HEAVY when you add a bike or quad. Our F150 pulled the 23KRS with two dirt bikes, but we did finally upgrade to an F350 - there are a lot of mountians here in the NW and we were really pushing the limits of our truck!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

* & Best Of Luck!!*


----------

